# Fentanyl conversion



## AndrewDeeKing (Nov 18, 2012)

A friend (really...a friend lol) got his hands on pure 100% powdered Fent. He was about to snort it untill I TOLD HIM HOW STRONG THAT IS. Now I suggested he liquify it and cut it with something safe like lactose. 

SO...I was thinking 100mg of fent should be cut with 10gram of lactose. If this is done, how much would be active in 1 gram? I can do the math from there. I actually took it from him and promised to give it back after giving the right answer..I don't trust him alone with it. I am in recovery as some of you know but I WILL NEVER DO FENT. WAYYYYY to scary for me. Seriously...fuck this shit. I just got it in a tuperware thing triple wrapped afraid to go near it untill cut properly XD. 


So ya. Someone do that math please  I am trying to it so that it's about 50micrograms in a 100 milligrams (.1 of a gram) since that is about what a bag of dope is and after looking up his usual IV dose (90 mg of oxycodone) the conversion chart says that he should be able to handle 50micrograms.

Please get back ot me on that math. I suck XD. EVEN if you got a different opinion I still need the math and am always open to hear someone esles opinion. For the tihrd time..really..it's not me doing it lol. I jsut want to make that clear before peopel go "oh come on dude really...dont do that shit" lol. I haven't done anything in over 6 months and before that 3 and a half years. I have no desir to at all. ESPECIALLY not with fent...

P.S. - After liquify and cutting he is going to let dry out and let recrystalise and then more than likley IV it. (knowing him). Also if someon has a better idea for a mucgh vein friendlier cut..please feel free. But doing some research lactose (or aby formula unflavored) is actualyl beleive it or not as safe as it gets for a vein.


----------



## aknight3 (Nov 18, 2012)

i cant do any math for you but i can only tell you and your friend how really danerous IV fentanyl is, I have buried friends over this stuff. you should remind him of that as well.


----------



## AndrewDeeKing (Nov 18, 2012)

aknight3 said:


> i cant do any math for you but i can only tell you and your friend how really danerous IV fentanyl is, I have buried friends over this stuff. you should remind him of that as well.



Trust me...niether of us are taking this lightly (ESPECIALLY me). I appreciate the concern but that is why I am here to get a diea if the 10gram cut will bring it down to 50mcg or if we need more.

I also have naloxone syringes I plan on giving him. My family kept them around when I was using. Glad I don't need them anymore ...maybe I should stick around when he does this incase he needs help. But 50mcg over an hour is the lowest pharmacutical dose of fent and he shoots 90mgs of oxy at a shot...so I think he'll be fine. To be SAFE tho I am going to have him do a quater at first...then take it form there. He can always get higher if feels he msut...kinda hard to get unhigh tho without naloxone lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 18, 2012)

i'd say find mreduck or even cannabineer is great at this kind of stuff, or canndo.. those are my go to peps around here regarding matters of this sort..


----------



## AndrewDeeKing (Nov 18, 2012)

NEVERMIND -50milligrams cut with 1000 grams = 50micrograms...DUH! Thanks anyway 


actually..wait...does that mean its only 50micrograms in a gram then? XD

The goal is 50micrograms per 100milligrams


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 18, 2012)

AndrewDeeKing said:


> NEVERMIND -50milligrams cut with 1000 grams = 50micrograms...DUH! Thanks anyway
> 
> 
> actually..wait...does that mean its only 50micrograms in a gram then? XD
> ...


 sounds right to me.. but i'm far from an expert, i just dumped shit in the spoon and added water and mixed, lol.. i'm not sure how active fent is at watt levels though i think your math is correct at this point..


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 18, 2012)

AndrewDeeKing said:


> t...kinda hard to get unhigh tho without naloxone lol.


No it's not. It's called death. How do you know the purity of your base? You're saying 100 mg but I'll guarantee that is not the weight. That is the total milligrams of Fentanyl available. So then why cut it at all? Selling it? If this "guy" is going to foolishly shoot the stuff why doesn't "he" just weigh the stuff and divide from there? There's cheap scales out there that can weigh it precisely down to .001 grams.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 18, 2012)

It's better to just dilute it in liquid. Using lactose is a bitch to get it cut uniformly. Get a hot spot that should have a few hundred mikes and has a few mgs and you won't repeat that mistake, or anything else, ever again. Better to dissolve it to a concentration of say 500ug/mL (I'm assuming he has a hefty tolerance if he's willing to even consider powdered fent) that would be the same as 50mg/mL morphine. Fent is about 80x morphine absolutely, but 100x is a better conversion because there is incomplete cross tolerance that's even more pronounced than normal because fent is very different structurally. 
Even with dilution fent is really dangerous. The urge to redose is really strong, it's the crack of the opioids. And you can get to dangerous concentrations as subjective effects can end before its been eliminated from the body. 
Fent is bad for recreation and I advise people to steer the fuck clear, there's a wide trail of bodies in its wake and for the survivors the withdrawals are horrible. They're over faster than for dope but are even more intense.


----------



## AndrewDeeKing (Nov 18, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> No it's not. It's called death. How do you know the purity of your base? You're saying 100 mg but I'll guarantee that is not the weight. That is the total milligrams of Fentanyl available. So then why cut it at all? Selling it? If this "guy" is going to foolishly shoot the stuff why doesn't "he" just weigh the stuff and divide from there? There's cheap scales out there that can weigh it precisely down to .001 grams.



You know what I meant....and stop "" this guy because it really is for a friend -.-. If you are going to be condenseinding I'd appreciate if you jsut take it elsewhere

And the weight is 100milligrams and it was extracted from fentanyl patches and purified so the quality is in the 90+% range. 

So snorting (or shooting) .001 would cause a massive death...................................




MrEDuck said:


> It's better to just dilute it in liquid. Using lactose is a bitch to get it cut uniformly. Get a hot spot that should have a few hundred mikes and has a few mgs and you won't repeat that mistake, or anything else, ever again. Better to dissolve it to a concentration of say 500ug/mL (I'm assuming he has a hefty tolerance if he's willing to even consider powdered fent) that would be the same as 50mg/mL morphine. Fent is about 80x morphine absolutely, but 100x is a better conversion because there is incomplete cross tolerance that's even more pronounced than normal because fent is very different structurally.
> Even with dilution fent is really dangerous. The urge to redose is really strong, it's the crack of the opioids. And you can get to dangerous concentrations as subjective effects can end before its been eliminated from the body.
> Fent is bad for recreation and I advise people to steer the fuck clear, there's a wide trail of bodies in its wake and for the survivors the withdrawals are horrible. They're over faster than for dope but are even more intense.



Hmmm so yeah you seem pretty knowledgabel. How much cut would it take to get 100mg down to 50micrograms per 100milligrams (.1 of a gram)??? THAKS! <3 and Ill +rep ya for the help!


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 18, 2012)

just smoke it! grab some tin foil and a pen hahaha

its worked for me and my friends before we went to an amusement park. we were puking at one point but it was allll good.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 18, 2012)

1mg of fent (0.001g) isn't nessacarily death. For a lightweight yeah, but even a moderate tolerance would probably survive it. They'd just be out for a few hours. This reminds me, fent absorbs through the skin VERY well, if handling a pure or nearly pure powder wear gloves. Touching it can kill you!
100mg=2000x50ug so to cut it like that you would need 2000x100mg= 200000mg= 200g
this is a very bad idea to cut it like that, it will not be uniform and a hotspot will kill the user. Look at the debacle that came from the El Cerebro batch back in '03. There were cases in Chicago were a gang was trying to get the cut right and passed out like ten bags as samples and all ten guinea pigs died. Do not let it dry out!
You want to make 50ug doses dissolve it to be 50ug/mL or 100ug/mL. The only reason I can see to dry it out like that, especially in 100mg quantities is to sell it as dope. In that case that's not suicide that premeditated fucking murder. Especially because you're obviously fucking amateurs to even consider it. Fentanyl makes bodies, lots of bodies! Bodies bring heat, lots of bodies lots of heat! Lots of bodies with fentanyl becomes DEA priority number 1. This is kind of their nightmare scenario. I was just realizing were due for this shit again. Tango and Cash in NYC in the early 90s, El Cerebro in the early 2000s, and now this. DO NOT DO THIS! It seems like a great idea that will bring in a fortune. It might, but it will bring heat you can't imagine. 
I read Microgram, I've known forensic chemists, hell at one time I could call a few DEA chemists friends. A rash of fent ODs gets their attention. You might get a little extra time because it'll be fent citrate from a pharm source but they're going to figure it out and hunt you down. It could be a guy dying with a few bags in his pocket, a quick GC of the contents and boom. 
You will get caught and go down for murder.


----------



## AndrewDeeKing (Nov 18, 2012)

budbro18 said:


> just smoke it! grab some tin foil and a pen hahaha
> 
> its worked for me and my friends before we went to an amusement park. we were puking at one point but it was allll good.



*PEOPLE VISITNG HERE, DO NOT FOLLOW THE ABOVE ADVICE. IT IS NOT ALL GOOD*

My good sir, what you was smoking was extracted from fentanyl patches, containg 50micrograms per hour. Now cut up into small pieces and smoked (about 50 micrograms is ingested.), it is NOT AS dangerous for someone with a tolerance.

What we are talknig about here is 90+% pure labratory (clandestinley labe made) fent. Meaning that the 50micrograms you smoked, was really probably about 250 milligrams from a dried out patch or lollipop. WITH THIS..50micrograms is FIFTY micrograms. Not 250mg. IDK if you ever seen a microgram, a microgram is a speck of dust and almsot impossible to weigh unless you have a 2000 dollar scale which is why I am here asking how to cut up proper.


----------



## AndrewDeeKing (Nov 18, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> 1mg of fent (0.001g) isn't nessacarily death. For a lightweight yeah, but even a moderate tolerance would probably survive it. They'd just be out for a few hours. This reminds me, fent absorbs through the skin VERY well, if handling a pure or nearly pure powder wear gloves. Touching it can kill you!
> 100mg=2000x50ug so to cut it like that you would need 2000x100mg= 200000mg= 200g
> this is a very bad idea to cut it like that, it will not be uniform and a hotspot will kill the user. Look at the debacle that came from the El Cerebro batch back in '03. There were cases in Chicago were a gang was trying to get the cut right and passed out like ten bags as samples and all ten guinea pigs died. Do not let it dry out!
> You want to make 50ug doses dissolve it to be 50ug/mL or 100ug/mL. The only reason I can see to dry it out like that, especially in 100mg quantities is to sell it as dope. In that case that's not suicide that premeditated fucking murder. Especially because you're obviously fucking amateurs to even consider it. Fentanyl makes bodies, lots of bodies! Bodies bring heat, lots of bodies lots of heat! Lots of bodies with fentanyl becomes DEA priority number 1. This is kind of their nightmare scenario. I was just realizing were due for this shit again. Tango and Cash in NYC in the early 90s, El Cerebro in the early 2000s, and now this. DO NOT DO THIS! It seems like a great idea that will bring in a fortune. It might, but it will bring heat you can't imagine.
> ...





The question of powder was also to share with friends who smoke or snort...take it down a notch. No one is trying to sell fent...


EDIT: I didn't mwant to put the nobody cares one in...I meant the challenge accepted..I jsut can't seem to delete it -.-

BTW: The chicago story is true but you got the detials wrong 

http://www.adamhigginbotham.com/Archive/Writing_files/FENTANYL.pdf

That's the story. It was in 06, there was WAY mroe than 10 bags, and it was a 300 deaths in chicago out of god only knowns how many users 

I'm not saying anyone should sell the shit...I'm jsut saying...if done under ther right conditions with the appropiate cut (and btw I knew to dissolve it because if cut in powder form you can inhale and die very fast I jsut didn't know if lactose would be better mixed when in liquid form), it would just be some realyl strong stret smack. Now...I wouldn't do it...and it's my firends supply..he can do what he wants. I appreciate you answering my question, but not so much the assumptions and some other parts.

Good day,
Andrew

Anyway, I got the answer I wanted. I wil linstruct my buddy. What he does with it form there is his choice. Although I am staying away from it.

ONE LAST THING: If you do the "siegfreid synthesis"...do not do his cut. He obviously has no idea how to cut it and if you do 100mg with 10grams (as I almsot told my friend to) it would've been VERY bad

http://www.erowid.org/archive/rhodium/chemistry/fentanyl.html


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 18, 2012)

Sell it share it doesn't matter, someone dies because of your action. Keep it a liquid and share it in an oral syringe. You can put drops in your nose and it absorbs just fine. Nasal spray is a tried and true way to dose fent. You can drop it onto foil and even boil it and hit the vapor to smoke it. Powder dilution doesn't work well. 100mg in 1.0L gives 100ug/mL, and a quick shake ensures its well homogenized and no one dies.


----------



## AndrewDeeKing (Nov 18, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> Sell it share it doesn't matter, someone dies because of your action. Keep it a liquid and share it in an oral syringe. You can put drops in your nose and it absorbs just fine. Nasal spray is a tried and true way to dose fent. You can drop it onto foil and even boil it and hit the vapor to smoke it. Powder dilution doesn't work well. 100mg in 1.0L gives 100ug/mL, and a quick shake ensures its well homogenized and no one dies.


Okay so I will inform him liquid is the best idea. Simple water?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2012)

Glycerin. That way there will be no temptation to dry it down. cn


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2012)

few years back in chicago my hometown hundreds of people were dieing from fentynal laced heroin.... the news people would report which dope spot was selling it and same day junkies would flock to that same dope spot selling hot doses.. under names like get high or die tryin, or last call... lol yall dope feinds are funny to me


----------



## AndrewDeeKing (Nov 18, 2012)

Glad I got the information. Glycerin isn't that not good to snort or bang? lol



theexpress said:


> few years back in chicago my hometown hundreds of people were dieing from fentynal laced heroin.... the news people would report which dope spot was selling it and same day junkies would flock to that same dope spot selling hot doses.. under names like get high or die tryin, or last call... lol yall dope feinds are funny to me



Ignorance is funny to me.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> few years back in chicago my hometown hundreds of people were dieing from fentynal laced heroin.... the news people would report which dope spot was selling it and same day junkies would flock to that same dope spot selling hot doses.. under names like get high or die tryin, or last call... lol yall dope feinds are funny to me


 i used to get bags named shit like ready to die, really makes you stop and think.. well, at least for about 2 or 3 minutes that is..


----------



## AndrewDeeKing (Nov 18, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i used to get bags named shit like ready to die, really makes you stop and think.. well, at least for about 2 or 3 minutes that is..



LOL! I know what you mean..before I got clean I got a bag "Death wish" and I was like "damn thats fucked up..." -pull out syringe XDDD


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2012)

AndrewDeeKing said:


> Glad I got the information. Glycerin isn't that not good to snort or bang? lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



watching the police drag dead bodies out the ally with needles still in there arms is funny to me.... there are way better ways to throw ur life away... become a hitman..... start selling coke.. ect... u wanna be a dope feind nodding out junkie?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i used to get bags named shit like ready to die, really makes you stop and think.. well, at least for about 2 or 3 minutes that is..


we have the worst heroin problem in the nation.... its sick...


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> we have the worst heroin problem in the nation.... its sick...


 dope is bad all over express, philly's not much better, and i won't even get into camden..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2012)

i have a manufac. and delivery of heroin charge.. i used to sell dope to feinds... allways china white or columbian grey... my shit was always raw... i could step on a gram with 7 grams of dormin and the fiends were still getting off....... i seen the ugky side of this world.. and a dope feind peace of shit set me up... bought a jab off me {out east yall call them bundles a jab is 14 .1 dime bags} and gave me marked bills set me up bogus has hell.. fuck a fiend..


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 18, 2012)

ask your buddy if he would like to get rid of some of that precious powder. i have a raging hard on.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> dope is bad all over express, philly's not much better, and i won't even get into camden..


we lead the nation in er visits for heroin ods.. and the feds are now in town hard has fuck...... dont like this


----------



## AndrewDeeKing (Nov 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i have a manufac. and delivery of heroin charge.. i used to sell dope to feinds... allways china white or columbian grey... my shit was always raw... i could step on a gram with 7 grams of dormin and the fiends were still getting off....... i seen the ugky side of this world.. and a dope feind peace of shit set me up... bought a jab off me {out east yall call them bundles a jab is 14 .1 dime bags} and gave me marked bills set me up bogus has hell.. fuck a fiend..



Haha...wow...you're a special kind of asshole aren't you?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2012)

only in chicago can u get a bag of dope on the corner at 3:45 am in the middle of a blizzard in january... u dont even gotta know ur dealer they out there!!!! only in da chi will 100 people get arressted by the fedds and later that day another 100 dudes out on the sae block doing the same shit.. lol...


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i have a manufac. and delivery of heroin charge.. i used to sell dope to feinds... allways china white or columbian grey... my shit was always raw... i could step on a gram with 7 grams of dormin and the fiends were still getting off....... i seen the ugky side of this world.. and a dope feind peace of shit set me up... bought a jab off me {out east yall call them bundles a jab is 14 .1 dime bags} and gave me marked bills set me up bogus has hell.. fuck a fiend..


 ouch.. yah, i'm glad i can say i'm not a dope fiend any longer, been almost 12 years for me..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2012)

AndrewDeeKing said:


> Haha...wow...you're a special kind of asshole aren't you?


yup..... i would had even ur mom going threw the south east asian flu......


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2012)

the feinds used to love buying grams of raw dope off me for 150..... my shit was soooo pure all u had to do was mix in a lil cold water and it broke down... no lighter or cottonball needed... aint shit in there but heron!!


----------



## AndrewDeeKing (Nov 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yup..... i would had even ur mom going threw the south east asian flu......


View attachment 2414713Haha...selling heroin is nothing to be proud of. I use to as well. Pills, coke..all that...it doesn't make you a bad ass...just an asshole. 

And I really doubt it. My mom got dizzy taking half a viccodin...


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> only in chicago can u get a bag of dope on the corner at 3:45 am in the middle of a blizzard in january... u dont even gotta know ur dealer they out there!!!! only in da chi will 100 people get arressted by the fedds and later that day another 100 dudes out on the sae block doing the same shit.. lol...


 philly's about the same chi.. i've gotten dope in all sorts of snow storms and shit as well... is chicago an open air market like around here? around here, all you have to do is drive around the right hoods and people will just yell out what drugs they're holding..
i know other areas you pretty much have to know someone or go into some crazy building or w/e, but not here, hell nah.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> ouch.. yah, i'm glad i can say i'm not a dope fiend any longer, been almost 12 years for me..


good stay off that shit.. just selling it ruined my life.. i could only imaine being a junkie


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> philly's about the same chi.. i've gotten dope in all sorts of snow storms and shit as well... is chicago an open air market like around here? around here, all you have to do is drive around the right hoods and people will just yell out what drugs they're holding..
> i know other areas you pretty much have to know someone or go into some crazy building or w/e, but not here, hell nah.


the west side is all open air... peope on roofs with walkie talkies and 30 caliber sniper rifles... the south side is u have to go into a project building...... and again peope with with guns bullit proof vests ect...


----------



## AndrewDeeKing (Nov 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> good stay off that shit.. just selling it ruined my life.. i could only imaine being a junkie



Good. 10 characters.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> good stay off that shit.. just selling it ruined my life.. i could only imaine being a junkie


 yah, so not fun.. pretty much probably the shittiest full time job i ever had..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2012)

if your white... and your driving threw the west side.. all your gonna hear is... ROCKS!!!!!!! BLOWS!!!!!! PARK!!!! SPIN DA BLOCK!!!!! HOW MANY YALL WANT!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> the west side is all open air... peope on roofs with walkie talkies and 30 caliber sniper rifles... the south side is u have to go into a project building...... and again peope with with guns bullit proof vests ect...


 never been to chicago, or pretty much a lot of places in the us..


----------



## AndrewDeeKing (Nov 18, 2012)

WELL...I got my answer. I think I'm going to leave before the dicksizing gets too much "OH I USE TO SELL ____ EVER ____ DAYS"....lol..

And @ Racerboy. Longisland is not like that .I had to know people. I have friends who would go to open air markets in BK and comeback to get there free dope money and shit. But ya..LI you HAVE to know people.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 18, 2012)

Sterile saline and make sure it's labeled do not drink. The thought of banging glycerin turns my stomach and makes me feel a creepy feeling in my veins. 

That's not ignorance. That's how fucked up serious opioid addiction is.
While having the clientele die en mass is bad for business a single death brings more business than black Friday. As long as everyone knows what bag killed them. 

I take this seriously because it is serious, people drop like flies from this stuff and every mistake kills someone. It's just a question of wether it's a suicide or homicide.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2012)

ALSO THAT GANG SELLING THE FENTEYNAL DOPE WAS CALLED THE MICKEY COBRAS... none gave a shit about da junkies dieing in allies untill one of those who od was the son of the police chief of melrose park i beleave.. then next day the mickey cobras project buliding was raided in military fashio, and even the lab making the fent. in mexico was taken down... all it took was the right white kid to die off the shit lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0splVQX1pWs


----------



## AndrewDeeKing (Nov 18, 2012)

He was the son of a cop.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2012)

http://www.suntimes.com/news/crime/11541760-418/emanuel-cops-busted-two-west-side-drug-markets-the-rest-is-up-to-residents.html


----------



## AndrewDeeKing (Nov 18, 2012)

SO JUST TO BE SURE...Merk...200grams of ct for 100millies of fent = 50ug per 100milligrams...correct?


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm so glad that I have the biggest fear of needles and the worst motion sickness ever. I almost faint when getting my blood drawn, and will throw up off of 10mg of percs. Opiates are gnarlyyy. Glad you're at least being safe, and didn't let your friend blow that shit down.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 18, 2012)

In theory it's 50ug/100mg with the 200g but it doesn't work out that way in practice. There will be hot spots.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> Sterile saline and make sure it's labeled do not drink. The thought of banging glycerin turns my stomach and makes me feel a creepy feeling in my veins.
> 
> That's not ignorance. That's how fucked up serious opioid addiction is.
> While having the clientele die en mass is bad for business a single death brings more business than black Friday. As long as everyone knows what bag killed them.
> ...


Oh. I was trusting that injection wasn't on the menu. cn


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 18, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, so not fun.. pretty much probably the shittiest full time job i ever had..


168 hours a week and the pay sucks!

There's still a few cities with crazy open air markets like Chicago but they're going away. The DEA and NYPD got it started, I've heard some stories of the old days there. Then they got hit with pretty military raids until they learned they couldn't hold an open market and it got more discreet. I remember when they went to war in Philly. Fucking seemed like a thousand cops coming in and busting everyone then leaving a couple cops on every street corner. The game had to change and it did, there's always gonna be a demand and people will figure out how to supply it. No good having it turn into an actual warzone.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2012)

i think alot of you guys are on the wrong website here... let me redirect you to this... http://opiumpoppies.org/faq/poppiesorg-community/ http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/36337-The-Official-PRO-HEROIN-Thread


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> 168 hours a week and the pay sucks!
> 
> There's still a few cities with crazy open air markets like Chicago but they're going away. The DEA and NYPD got it started, I've heard some stories of the old days there. Then they got hit with pretty military raids until they learned they couldn't hold an open market and it got more discreet. I remember when they went to war in Philly. Fucking seemed like a thousand cops coming in and busting everyone then leaving a couple cops on every street corner. The game had to change and it did, there's always gonna be a demand and people will figure out how to supply it. No good having it turn into an actual warzone.


the heroin game is super organized in chicago..... there is more of it here then new york... but yet you guys in nyc have much larger amounts getting seiezed... thats sloppy... its rare here multi kilos of raw dope get popped off... but kilos are broken down and sold everyday... its just too lucrative... u can spend 70-80k for a brick of columbian grey comming in well over 91% pure and whole sale that shit at 120-180k. or break it down chop it into 3 keys then break it into 100 gram chunks and get 80 a gram all day.... just too much money in it.. and its dirty ass money.... shits not for me anymore... i look down on all of it..


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Nov 18, 2012)

Duck....how are you going to feel when someone dies from shooting/snorting/smoking this shit and you gave them the info on dosing. Fucking stupid. If someone isn't familiar enough on how to do something serious like this they shouldn't be doing it. 

This is a pot forum, not a suicide forum. Idiots. And I'm a heavy user myself, thats saying something. 

Express....you're a mod....do your fucking job and get this deleted before someone gets any more bright ideas.


----------



## AndrewDeeKing (Nov 18, 2012)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> Duck....how are you going to feel when someone dies from shooting/snorting/smoking this shit and you gave them the info on dosing. Fucking stupid. If someone isn't familiar enough on how to do something serious like this they shouldn't be doing it.
> 
> This is a pot forum, not a suicide forum. Idiots. And I'm a heavy user myself, thats saying something.
> 
> Express....you're a mod....do your fucking job and get this deleted before someone gets any more bright ideas.


Yeah it is saying something. You're a hypocrite. And i love how thexpress went "this isn't a opiate forum" the continues talking about opiods. And by the way...the cut was made...he did it...and is fine.... (saline solution)


----------



## AndrewDeeKing (Nov 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yup..... i would had even ur mom going threw the south east asian flu......





theexpress said:


> the heroin game is super organized in chicago..... there is more of it here then new york... but yet you guys in nyc have much larger amounts getting seiezed... thats sloppy... its rare here multi kilos of raw dope get popped off... but kilos are broken down and sold everyday... its just too lucrative... u can spend 70-80k for a brick of columbian grey comming in well over 91% pure and whole sale that shit at 120-180k. or break it down chop it into 3 keys then break it into 100 gram chunks and get 80 a gram all day.... just too much money in it.. and its dirty ass money.... shits not for me anymore... *i look down on all of it..*


Yeah...i can tell lmao..


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 18, 2012)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> Duck....how are you going to feel when someone dies from shooting/snorting/smoking this shit and you gave them the info on dosing. Fucking stupid. If someone isn't familiar enough on how to do something serious like this they shouldn't be doing it.
> 
> This is a pot forum, not a suicide forum. Idiots. And I'm a heavy user myself, thats saying something.
> 
> Express....you're a mod....do your fucking job and get this deleted before someone gets any more bright ideas.


Its happened and it has made me quite sad. But I remember that generally drug users (not even just addicts) are often going to do it anyway, and that I have saved many lives by telling people how to do it in a less risky manner. Look at this thread, had the OP's friend decided to use a dry cutting procedure chances of a fatal hotspot would have been quite high. Chances of that as long as they have the sense to give the solution a little jiggle (which I told them to do) are almost nil. I have a few friends and even more acquaintances who are alive because I provided them with naloxone that was used to revive them or they used to save someone who ODed. Yes I provide honest and factual information about high risk behaviors. That generally the asker is doing already or going to do whether or not they have the good info. 
Theexpress mentioned people using cottons to filter injections, people who've discussed IV drug use with me are less likely to do so, because I will have showed them how to use a syringe filter. Quite possibly they've been given one by me. Or maybe they're a safer user because when they learned to inject no one made a point of showing them to sterilize the area with an alcohol wipe that costs less than a penny. It's called harm reduction and unlike telling people don't do it it's bad it actually helps. When AIDS spread like wildfire people judged people who got it because they had to a junkie or gay or both. Harm reductionists made sure to teach people how not to get it. Never share or reuse a rig. Wear a fucking condom. You know the gay and IV drug using communities have very low rates of new infections. Among the IV using community new infections are almost always related to a lack of access to clean supplies. And people exposed to harm reduction are not only less likely to die, eventually they are more likely to get help. Because they live long enough to get it!
I've talked to a lot of IV users and none of them ever started shooting drugs because someone posted directions on the internet. No one ever did heroin for the first time because people on the internet said what a wonderful time it was and how good it made their life. 
I stand by what I do and it saddens me that you can't understand that it is actually helpful. Take the time to think about it.


----------



## AndrewDeeKing (Nov 18, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> Its happened and it has made me quite sad. But I remember that generally drug users (not even just addicts) are often going to do it anyway, and that I have saved many lives by telling people how to do it in a less risky manner. Look at this thread, had the OP's friend decided to use a dry cutting procedure chances of a fatal hotspot would have been quite high. Chances of that as long as they have the sense to give the solution a little jiggle (which I told them to do) are almost nil. I have a few friends and even more acquaintances who are alive because I provided them with naloxone that was used to revive them or they used to save someone who ODed. Yes I provide honest and factual information about high risk behaviors. That generally the asker is doing already or going to do whether or not they have the good info.
> Theexpress mentioned people using cottons to filter injections, people who've discussed IV drug use with me are less likely to do so, because I will have showed them how to use a syringe filter. Quite possibly they've been given one by me. Or maybe they're a safer user because when they learned to inject no one made a point of showing them to sterilize the area with an alcohol wipe that costs less than a penny. It's called harm reduction and unlike telling people don't do it it's bad it actually helps. When AIDS spread like wildfire people judged people who got it because they had to a junkie or gay or both. Harm reductionists made sure to teach people how not to get it. Never share or reuse a rig. Wear a fucking condom. You know the gay and IV drug using communities have very low rates of new infections. Among the IV using community new infections are almost always related to a lack of access to clean supplies. And people exposed to harm reduction are not only less likely to die, eventually they are more likely to get help. Because they live long enough to get it!
> I've talked to a lot of IV users and none of them ever started shooting drugs because someone posted directions on the internet. No one ever did heroin for the first time because people on the internet said what a wonderful time it was and how good it made their life.
> I stand by what I do and it saddens me that you can't understand that it is actually helpful. Take the time to think about it.


BRAVO! I 100% agree. He possibly saved my own friends life tonight.

I started used heroin and came from a 0 tolerance family. Dad was a police lieutenatn...whole 9 yards. That appraoch doesn't work! If you are going to do it YOU ARE GOING TO DO IT.


----------



## AndrewDeeKing (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey MrE Duck...after being really curious on how my friend got ahold of this stuff...I found th synthesis...I have no desire to make any..but...wtf is a mole? and mmol? how the fuck would someone practically measure that out? lol..


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 20, 2012)

A mole is the conversion between atomic mass units and grams, it is 6.022 * 10^23. So a molecule of MDMA has a molecular weight of 193.25, so it is 193.25g/mol. We know the masses of the elements so we can figure out the mass of compounds by adding them up. A mmol is a millimole, or 1/1000 mol. This lets us keep correct ratios of the number of atoms in a reaction. Say I am making MDMA by the reductive amination of MDP2P with nitromethane. MDP2P has a mass of 178.13g/mol and nitromethane is 61g/mol, since you need one molecule of each. In theory you could combine 178.13g of MDP2P and 61g of nitromethane to get 193.25g of MDMA. Since the reaction doesn't go 100% in practice you don't. You'll also find yield increase by using more than a 1:1 ratio of nitromethane to MDP2P.


----------



## AndrewDeeKing (Nov 20, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> A mole is the conversion between atomic mass units and grams, it is 6.022 * 10^23. So a molecule of MDMA has a molecular weight of 193.25, so it is 193.25g/mol. We know the masses of the elements so we can figure out the mass of compounds by adding them up. A mmol is a millimole, or 1/1000 mol. This lets us keep correct ratios of the number of atoms in a reaction. Say I am making MDMA by the reductive amination of MDP2P with nitromethane. MDP2P has a mass of 178.13g/mol and nitromethane is 61g/mol, since you need one molecule of each. In theory you could combine 178.13g of MDP2P and 61g of nitromethane to get 193.25g of MDMA. Since the reaction doesn't go 100% in practice you don't. You'll also find yield increase by using more than a 1:1 ratio of nitromethane to MDP2P.



WOW! Your brains never fail ot amaze me my good sir! Kudos to you! SO...is there like a flask that would be marked with moles and mmoles like a ml flask? Or does this have to be done everytime?

And what would 10 mmole of NPP be in grams or a form of measurement I could weight out? And I read something about adding it to a liter of solvent? So is it 10mmole in a liter of solevent?


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 20, 2012)

A mole is 6.022 * 10^23 molecules, which will have a mass in grams equal to the compounds molecular weight. Molecular weights are easily obtained by looking them up. The liter of solvent is probably what the NPP would be dissolved in prior to the reaction with aniline.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 20, 2012)

hey mre, i had always thought a mole was 6.022 x 10 to the -23 power, am i wrong about this?? it's like the one formula i remembered from chem class in jr year..
oh, that and the speed of sound at sea level..


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 20, 2012)

Nope, if it was ten to the -23 you'd end up with a tiny fraction of a particle. Still you almost had it right, at least you remembered something from chem class.


----------



## canndo (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't remember any of it at all actually. blank.


----------



## AndrewDeeKing (Nov 22, 2012)

And a MMOL is a MOL divided by 1000...correct?

10 mmole of NPP is dissolved in a minimal volume of aniline (about 5-6 ml) 

What is 10 MMOL of *N-Phenyl-Imine??? (the NPP) I looked up the molecular weight but can not fine. So how much would I add to the 6 ml of Aniline?*


ALSO! Clear out your inbox so I can message you


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 22, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> Nope, if it was ten to the -23 you'd end up with a tiny fraction of a particle. Still you almost had it right, at least you remembered something from chem class.


 yeah, i wasn't a real big fan of chemistry.. i was a science geek in high school, but always hated math class, and to me chem was way more of a math then a science...


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 22, 2012)

The imine is the condensation product of the NPP and analine. Condensation is the loss of a water molecule so the product will have a molecular weight equal to the molecular weight of the reactants minus 18 (the MW of water). There's room in my inbox, I cleared some the other day.


----------



## ddimebag (Nov 22, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> yeah, i wasn't a real big fan of chemistry.. i was a science geek in high school, but always hated math class, and to me chem was way more of a math then a science...


 lol, same with me...about all of that


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 23, 2012)

Math is a science. The purest science in fact.


----------

